# New windows  update  causing computer to continually  reboot?



## sarahgop

This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
Thanks  for any help.


----------



## Kat

So far I have gotten 2 huge updates, and for the most part all is okay. but it keeps resetting my Chrome to go where I left off instead of to my home page. I fixed it once, now I have to try and fix it again.


----------



## Old Yeller

WIN10?  WIN8? WIN7? WIN98? XP? VISTA? DOS?


----------



## Kat

10


----------



## Old Yeller

I have WIN10 also.  I see I also had some updates about a week back.  

CHROME was hung up when I took PC out of sleep 30 min ago......but I had left CHROME with 4 pages open to sites........so I thought little of it.  But I don't remember that problem before?


----------



## Kat

I like my Chrome to open to one page......my home page I made. It is annoying to me for it to open where I left off. Thing is..it is not set to do that. I got it fixed (not sure how I managed the last time, and now here it is doing it again. I like to go where I choose to go, not where the stupid thing sends me. Sigh


----------



## Old Yeller

Kat said:


> I like my Chrome to open to one page......my home page I made. It is annoying to me for it to open where I left off. Thing is..it is not set to do that. I got it fixed (not sure how I managed the last time, and now here it is doing it again. I like to go where I choose to go, not where the stupid thing sends me. Sigh




I have mine open to BING (since Google caught fixing search results for DemWitts).  I think I did it up in top right of CHROME under settings.........search......

If you want some other home page?..........I don't know, I never bothered to change it.  I do see one box says "continue where you left off"


----------



## Kat

Exactly. I that is unchecked. It is all set correctly. If I were to close it now though, instead of going to my homepage as it usually does, it comes to USMB. Did this earlier in the week after 1st huge update. 

I see where you have "open to new tab page" . Maybe I need to click and set that.


----------



## IsaacNewton

It's hard to believe Microsoft, which has really unlimited funds, could continually get their flagship product wrong. XP so far has been the gold standard for Windows OS, 7 wasn't bad either, the rest delete to trash bin. 

Why does this company, who can hire ANYONE, always get this wrong? I know it is a huge program with likely 50 million lines of code but they can't figure this out in 30 years? They tried the stealth force to upgrade to Windows 10 thing a while back which was also a colossal screw up. Why can't these people hire smart people who know how to make this work properly? 

Once, twice, ok things happen. But over 30 years?


----------



## Kat

Kat said:


> Exactly. I that is unchecked. It is all set correctly. If I were to close it now though, instead of going to my homepage as it usually does, it comes to USMB. Did this earlier in the week after 1st huge update.
> 
> I see where you have "open to new tab page" . Maybe I need to click and set that.





Well, that sure didn't work. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Old Yeller

Kat said:


> Well, that sure didn't work. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




well,  don't mess it up too bad.  I am no expert.  I think mine is 100% default CHROME but for Bing added later.  CHROME is totally a separate software package from WIN10?  I think?  CHROME is free from Google.....?  

I really don't pay much attention. When working,  there are always experts to tell you what to do.....AND the urban junkies with all sorts of "help" wandering around.


----------



## Old Yeller

I think you want to set "open a specific page"  to USMB.  You only get one choice.


----------



## sarahgop

I  have windows  vista. any ideas?


----------



## sarahgop

I thought  it  might  be a  bad  modem but  it is working  fine  now, though i have left the  comp on.


----------



## Kat

Old Yeller said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that sure didn't work. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well,  don't mess it up too bad.  I am no expert.  I think mine is 100% default CHROME but for Bing added later.  CHROME is totally a separate software package from WIN10?  I think?  CHROME is free from Google.....?
> 
> I really don't pay much attention. When working,  there are always experts to tell you what to do.....AND the urban junkies with all sorts of "help" wandering around.
Click to expand...




I am not sure yet if it is doing as it should. I know it's set as it should be. Wonder what Microsoft did to screw it up.


----------



## Kat

Old Yeller said:


> I think you want to set "open a specific page"  to USMB.  You only get one choice.




I set it (or left it set) to my home page....but it goes to the last page I visited, which is not checked. I am hoping it is fixed now. So far so good.........I rebooted.
This is the first time I have ever had trouble with W 10 updates. I knew it was huge though.


----------



## Kat

sarahgop said:


> I thought  it  might  be a  bad  modem but  it is working  fine  now, though i have left the  comp on.






Naw it is from the updates. Did  you try to reboot?


----------



## sarahgop

It is the  updates? I left  it  on all night. the  reboot  trouble  is when i turn it off and try to turn it  back on


----------



## xband

sarahgop said:


> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.



You must be using Windows 10. I have Windows 7, an excellent operating system. Microsoft pestered me for months to get a free upgrade to Windows 10 that I repeatedly refused. I bought a back up for my old laptop and it had Windows 8, an unmitigated disaster and why fix something that is not broke?


----------



## sarahgop

any fixes to the  problem? I tried restore and last  known good  configuration though i kept the  comp on since  i tried that.


----------



## sarahgop

xband said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be using Windows 10. I have Windows 7, an excellent operating system. Microsoft pestered me for months to get a free upgrade to Windows 10 that I repeatedly refused. I bought a back up for my old laptop and it had Windows 8, an unmitigated disaster and why fix something that is not broke?
Click to expand...


would  they have changed  me to windows  10 without  me  knowing? can i  change it to windows  7 myself?


----------



## sarahgop

if  i change to windows  7 will i lose anything?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

IsaacNewton said:


> It's hard to believe Microsoft, which has really unlimited funds, could continually get their flagship product wrong. XP so far has been the gold standard for Windows OS, 7 wasn't bad either, the rest delete to trash bin.
> 
> Why does this company, who can hire ANYONE, always get this wrong? I know it is a huge program with likely 50 million lines of code but they can't figure this out in 30 years? They tried the stealth force to upgrade to Windows 10 thing a while back which was also a colossal screw up. Why can't these people hire smart people who know how to make this work properly?
> 
> Once, twice, ok things happen. But over 30 years?



They are too big.
In the 1970's IBM had the same issues, but they were also just about the only game in town also.
When Apple had their sh*t together, their enormous success was due to how they developed software/products...instead of dividing up tasks between 50 departments...each department was wholly responsible for everything that had to do with whatever they were responsible for. M$ splits the OS into 100 pcs. with a myriad of people doing each "thumbnail" and then they put it all together.
That's why


----------



## MarcATL

Windows 10 is the devil. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MarcATL said:


> Windows 10 is the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
 I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.


----------



## Old Yeller

sarahgop said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be using Windows 10. I have Windows 7, an excellent operating system. Microsoft pestered me for months to get a free upgrade to Windows 10 that I repeatedly refused. I bought a back up for my old laptop and it had Windows 8, an unmitigated disaster and why fix something that is not broke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> would  they have changed  me to windows  10 without  me  knowing? can i  change it to windows  7 myself?
Click to expand...



No. They don't change OS on you.  You have to install "new or different" wiping out existing. 

I thought they quit support on Vista?  not sure? I am sure some expert here could help you?  I had a "homemade" desktop on Vista and it cahght on fire. Lol!  Nothing caused by Vista of course.

I suppose you could try restore backwards to last known working?  Then turn off auto-updates?


----------



## Uncensored2008

sarahgop said:


> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.



Yeah, that sucks.

It' the Windows 10 Anniversary update.

The easiest way to fix it is to hit F8 as soon as you see any text, and select repair. Roll back to the last known good configuration. This will get your machine running, but it will not get the update loaded. I have several machines that it simply will not load on. I've had my techs spend hours on the phone with Microsoft, and we still don't have a solution.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IsaacNewton said:


> It's hard to believe Microsoft, which has really unlimited funds, could continually get their flagship product wrong. XP so far has been the gold standard for Windows OS, 7 wasn't bad either, the rest delete to trash bin.
> 
> Why does this company, who can hire ANYONE, always get this wrong? I know it is a huge program with likely 50 million lines of code but they can't figure this out in 30 years? They tried the stealth force to upgrade to Windows 10 thing a while back which was also a colossal screw up. Why can't these people hire smart people who know how to make this work properly?
> 
> Once, twice, ok things happen. But over 30 years?



It's because the OS runs on literally millions of different configurations of hardware.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.



No different than Apple has been doing for a decade, or Google, or Bing, or Yahoo.

Everyone tracks your browsing habits.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to believe Microsoft, which has really unlimited funds, could continually get their flagship product wrong. XP so far has been the gold standard for Windows OS, 7 wasn't bad either, the rest delete to trash bin.
> 
> Why does this company, who can hire ANYONE, always get this wrong? I know it is a huge program with likely 50 million lines of code but they can't figure this out in 30 years? They tried the stealth force to upgrade to Windows 10 thing a while back which was also a colossal screw up. Why can't these people hire smart people who know how to make this work properly?
> 
> Once, twice, ok things happen. But over 30 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because the OS runs on literally millions of different configurations of hardware.
Click to expand...


That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well. 

And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes. What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.


----------



## MarcATL

iamwhatiseem said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.
Click to expand...

I'm still using Windows 7 on my personal machines. I've installed it on a few clients' windows 10 machines as well. It's he'll every time. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_berzerk

Old Yeller said:


> I have WIN10 also.  I see I also had some updates about a week back.
> 
> CHROME was hung up when I took PC out of sleep 30 min ago......but I had left CHROME with 4 pages open to sites........so I thought little of it.  But I don't remember that problem before?




i had some problems with chrome wanting to close 

but the issue has been resolved


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_Never let Windows update, it always breaks something. Last time I let Windows update, it broke the right-click menu that opens when you right-click a file, causing it to crash Windows Explorer every time I tried to open said Right-Click menu. It's probably the dumbest thing I've ever seen Windows break._


----------



## Uncensored2008

IsaacNewton said:


> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.





Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.



> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.



Complete nonsense.

First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.



> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.



You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade. 

It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Uncensored2008 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
Click to expand...


You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute. 

But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land. 

I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> [
> 
> I'm still using Windows 7 on my personal machines. I've installed it on a few clients' windows 10 machines as well. It's he'll every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk



Really? I and my team have deployed several thousand Windows 10 installs. I find the process very easy. Windows 7 was easy, but took a LONG time (non-image installs.) Windows 10 installs in about one third the amount of time that Windows 7 does.

That said, for the most part I don't see a huge advantage in Windows 10. For touch screens yes, but on traditional workstations it adds little.


----------



## Uncensored2008

IsaacNewton said:


> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.



Sure sparky.

You earned your MCSE, A+, and CCIE exactly when?


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.
Click to expand...

Uuuummmm, no.  Everything he posted was true.  I can do the same Google search and get boatloads of Microsoft conspiracy crap including "forced upgrades" so yeah, I can find the same bull shit you and everyone else can.  Heck I can find sites claiming lizard people from outer space have taken over our government, doesn't make it true.  
The upgrade was never forced, there was a 30 day rollback option (I know, I used it twice) and Win 10 is no longer free after the one year offer, that's all over the internet specifically on legitimate tech related sites.  Oh and you're getting this from someone who hates Microsucks with a passion, me.


----------



## Ringel05

MarcATL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 10 is the devil.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still using Windows 7 on my personal machines. I've installed it on a few clients' windows 10 machines as well. It's he'll every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

All of my Win 10 upgrades have gone flawlessly, every single one and supposedly Win 10 is the last "version" Microsucks is putting out, they apparently will be upgrading the OS from here till eternity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> [
> All of my Win 10 upgrades have gone flawlessly, every single one and supposedly Win 10 is the last "version" Microsucks is putting out, they apparently will be upgrading the OS from here till eternity.



They said the same thing with XP, but technology changes. They will have to change the kernel at some point to address new hardware.

Longhorn is a great kernel, by far the best ever built, by anyone. But it is designed for the Core architecture, it is optimized for that family of Intel computing products. When Intel exhausts the Core line, MS will have to redesign their Kernel.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> All of my Win 10 upgrades have gone flawlessly, every single one and supposedly Win 10 is the last "version" Microsucks is putting out, they apparently will be upgrading the OS from here till eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said the same thing with XP, but technology changes. They will have to change the kernel at some point to address new hardware.
> 
> Longhorn is a great kernel, by far the best ever built, by anyone. But it is designed for the Core architecture, it is optimized for that family of Intel computing products. When Intel exhausts the Core line, MS will have to redesign their Kernel.
Click to expand...

I think they may be taking a Linux approach to upgrades which includes "upgrading" kernels but I agree with you that even such an approach has it's own flaws and shortcomings and can only be sustained for a relatively short period of time.  Eventually they'll have to come out with a completely new version.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuummmm, no.  Everything he posted was true.  I can do the same Google search and get boatloads of Microsoft conspiracy crap including "forced upgrades" so yeah, I can find the same bull shit you and everyone else can.  Heck I can find sites claiming lizard people from outer space have taken over our government, doesn't make it true.
> The upgrade was never forced, there was a 30 day rollback option (I know, I used it twice) and Win 10 is no longer free after the one year offer, that's all over the internet specifically on legitimate tech related sites.  Oh and you're getting this from someone who hates Microsucks with a passion, me.
Click to expand...


Microsoft did a forced upgrade on my pc, and many others, it is common knowledge. 

I'm sure you can find a conspiracy for just about whatever YOU want to find a conspiracy for. There are a number of people on this site that argue just to argue. There aren't any facts here that are in question. Sorry. You're just looking to argue about nothing. 

Carry on if that makes you feel good.


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuummmm, no.  Everything he posted was true.  I can do the same Google search and get boatloads of Microsoft conspiracy crap including "forced upgrades" so yeah, I can find the same bull shit you and everyone else can.  Heck I can find sites claiming lizard people from outer space have taken over our government, doesn't make it true.
> The upgrade was never forced, there was a 30 day rollback option (I know, I used it twice) and Win 10 is no longer free after the one year offer, that's all over the internet specifically on legitimate tech related sites.  Oh and you're getting this from someone who hates Microsucks with a passion, me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft did a forced upgrade on my pc, and many others, it is common knowledge.
> 
> I'm sure you can find a conspiracy for just about whatever YOU want to find a conspiracy for. There are a number of people on this site that argue just to argue. There aren't any facts here that are in question. Sorry. You're just looking to argue about nothing.
> 
> Carry on if that makes you feel good.
Click to expand...

Bull shit.  You, and others are blaming Microsucks for you not reading the upgrade notices that came with EVERY upgrade offering the option to upgrade or not.  Of course that doesn't mean Microsucks wasn't persistent, it was but there were ways of stopping that, I and other posted it here and all over the internet.  If your computer upgraded and you didn't want it to then to locate the culprit you need to look no farther than the mirror.  Stop blaming others for your failures.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> That isn't it. Hardware manufacturers write their own drivers to interface with Windows and these drivers almost always work well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Microsoft is the one forcing people to upgrade and with Windows 10 people are actually tricked or ignored and their computer is upgraded even against their wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What company has a meeting and decides it's best to force people to do something. Immediately after a forced upgrade to 10 I removed it and did a complete reformat of the HD. I paid for this pc, nobody is going to force me to do anything. There are specific 'updates' that you can delete or pre-empitvely keep your pc from downloading. That anyone has to do this with Microsoft is the issue. They have a very bizarre way of doing things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuummmm, no.  Everything he posted was true.  I can do the same Google search and get boatloads of Microsoft conspiracy crap including "forced upgrades" so yeah, I can find the same bull shit you and everyone else can.  Heck I can find sites claiming lizard people from outer space have taken over our government, doesn't make it true.
> The upgrade was never forced, there was a 30 day rollback option (I know, I used it twice) and Win 10 is no longer free after the one year offer, that's all over the internet specifically on legitimate tech related sites.  Oh and you're getting this from someone who hates Microsucks with a passion, me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft did a forced upgrade on my pc, and many others, it is common knowledge.
> 
> I'm sure you can find a conspiracy for just about whatever YOU want to find a conspiracy for. There are a number of people on this site that argue just to argue. There aren't any facts here that are in question. Sorry. You're just looking to argue about nothing.
> 
> Carry on if that makes you feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull shit.  You, and others are blaming Microsucks for you not reading the upgrade notices that came with EVERY upgrade offering the option to upgrade or not.  Of course that doesn't mean Microsucks wasn't persistent, it was but there were ways of stopping that, I and other posted it here and all over the internet.  If your computer upgraded and you didn't want it to then to locate the culprit you need to look no farther than the mirror.  Stop blaming others for your failures.
Click to expand...


Good shit you are one angry peck. Go have a popsicle and chill out Barney.


----------



## Ringel05

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faulty drivers are the #1 cause of issues. So bad are many hardware makers that Microsoft instituted the WHQL program to certify driver compliance to the operating system. Large vendors such as Nvidia, AMD, and Intel do indeed write their own drivers, most smaller vendors rely on Microsoft to provide drivers. USB has been a big player in this by standardizing communication protocols.
> 
> Complete nonsense.
> 
> First off, the free upgrade to Windows 1o has expired, those seeking the features of the newer OS will now have to pay for them. Secondly, during the year that it was offered free, not only was it entirely voluntary, but there was a 30 day roll back that would put people back on Windows 7.
> 
> You are spewing shit. there was no "forced" upgrade.
> 
> It is bizarre that you feel compelled to make claims that are patently false, particularly given that it is clear that you have little knowledge of the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just are ignorant on this subject. Which is your right I suppose. An easy search renders everything you just said wrong and mute.
> 
> But fact is not your forte, best you stick to opinion. Others here know of the Windows 10 forced upgrade but you don't. Again, no crime but you are like some other posters who think your opinion trumps fact. Sorry, only in con bubble-land.
> 
> I'm sure there is an HRC conspiracy thread nearby, go be with your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuuummmm, no.  Everything he posted was true.  I can do the same Google search and get boatloads of Microsoft conspiracy crap including "forced upgrades" so yeah, I can find the same bull shit you and everyone else can.  Heck I can find sites claiming lizard people from outer space have taken over our government, doesn't make it true.
> The upgrade was never forced, there was a 30 day rollback option (I know, I used it twice) and Win 10 is no longer free after the one year offer, that's all over the internet specifically on legitimate tech related sites.  Oh and you're getting this from someone who hates Microsucks with a passion, me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft did a forced upgrade on my pc, and many others, it is common knowledge.
> 
> I'm sure you can find a conspiracy for just about whatever YOU want to find a conspiracy for. There are a number of people on this site that argue just to argue. There aren't any facts here that are in question. Sorry. You're just looking to argue about nothing.
> 
> Carry on if that makes you feel good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bull shit.  You, and others are blaming Microsucks for you not reading the upgrade notices that came with EVERY upgrade offering the option to upgrade or not.  Of course that doesn't mean Microsucks wasn't persistent, it was but there were ways of stopping that, I and other posted it here and all over the internet.  If your computer upgraded and you didn't want it to then to locate the culprit you need to look no farther than the mirror.  Stop blaming others for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good shit you are one angry peck. Go have a popsicle and chill out Barney.
Click to expand...

Angry??!!!    
You had to click yes to download the upgrade, click yes to agree to install the upgrade and click yes to actually install it..........  That means you didn't read the upgrade notices that came with it...... 
Oh and I upgraded 20 PCs (mine and others) to Win 10, I'm intimately familiar with the process.  Besides if it was "forced" as you claim then you have a legitimate legal claim against Microsucks, go ahead and sue............


----------



## HenryBHough

Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.

Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.


There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different than Apple has been doing for a decade, or Google, or Bing, or Yahoo.
> 
> Everyone tracks your browsing habits.
Click to expand...


Not even close...M$ datamines what you do OFFLINE as well as online.
It is wone thing for a company to data mine your online activity...it is something VERY-VERY-VERY-VERY different to mine your activity and copy your files off the computer itself.

Case in point...I make beer. Have for years...I made some purchases from my PC to Northern Brewer, as well as I am a member of Homebrewtalk.com... I bought a new boiler pot. THAT NIGHT...I looked opened face book on my KINDLE...and the first ad was a competitive boiler pot.... talk about a "whatdafu..." moment.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
Click to expand...


You have...and I use them...appreciated.
However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have...and I use them...appreciated.
> However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.
Click to expand...

Interesting, other than the accursed updates where Microsucks tries to turn everything back on and reinstall bloatware I've never once had Cortana randomly turn itself back on.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have...and I use them...appreciated.
> However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, other than the accursed updates where Microsucks tries to turn everything back on and reinstall bloatware I've never once had Cortana randomly turn itself back on.
Click to expand...


really?...hmm...what the heck...obviously I have some auto update somewhere...dammit...right now on the little "messages" icon nera th eclock I have a message..."restart required...we'll restart your device outside of active hours"...how do I stop this shit??? Jesus...


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have...and I use them...appreciated.
> However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, other than the accursed updates where Microsucks tries to turn everything back on and reinstall bloatware I've never once had Cortana randomly turn itself back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?...hmm...what the heck...obviously I have some auto update somewhere...dammit...right now on the little "messages" icon nera th eclock I have a message..."restart required...we'll restart your device outside of active hours"...how do I stop this shit??? Jesus...
Click to expand...

Auto updates are not stoppable you can only chose when they are installed (one thing about Win 10 I still hate) as for Cortana being randomly turned back on.......  Did you install the telemetry rules for Windows Firewall?  Do you use Windows Firewall?  I use the firewall.

Downloads / Other / Block Telemetry Rules file for Windows 10


----------



## iamwhatiseem

One other thing...since Win10 my battery life is at least only 1/3 what it use to be.
Numerous times when the screen is closed...I will see the laptop come to life with HD activity.
I am confident I have no virus/spyware...well..other than the OS itself I mean.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not content with merely being self-destructive, MS now wants all your computer so self destruct.  Misery, one might guess, doth company love.
> 
> Remember, friends don't let friends do Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have...and I use them...appreciated.
> However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, other than the accursed updates where Microsucks tries to turn everything back on and reinstall bloatware I've never once had Cortana randomly turn itself back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?...hmm...what the heck...obviously I have some auto update somewhere...dammit...right now on the little "messages" icon nera th eclock I have a message..."restart required...we'll restart your device outside of active hours"...how do I stop this shit??? Jesus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auto updates are not stoppable you can only chose when they are installed (one thing about Win 10 I still hate) as for Cortana being randomly turned back on.......  Did you install the telemetry rules for Windows Firewall?  Do you use Windows Firewall?  I use the firewall.
> 
> Downloads / Other / Block Telemetry Rules file for Windows 10
Click to expand...


Is this different than the link before? I don't remember this one...


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a simple way to stop Microsucks driver updates in settings.   I've posted a simple way to disable Cortana, uninstall all M$ bloatware and block Microsuck's telemetry (spying).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have...and I use them...appreciated.
> However...any update turns it back on. As well as it randomly turns itself back on every week or so. So I go through the process again - turns off...rinse/repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, other than the accursed updates where Microsucks tries to turn everything back on and reinstall bloatware I've never once had Cortana randomly turn itself back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?...hmm...what the heck...obviously I have some auto update somewhere...dammit...right now on the little "messages" icon nera th eclock I have a message..."restart required...we'll restart your device outside of active hours"...how do I stop this shit??? Jesus...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Auto updates are not stoppable you can only chose when they are installed (one thing about Win 10 I still hate) as for Cortana being randomly turned back on.......  Did you install the telemetry rules for Windows Firewall?  Do you use Windows Firewall?  I use the firewall.
> 
> Downloads / Other / Block Telemetry Rules file for Windows 10
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this different than the link before? I don't remember this one...
Click to expand...

No, should be the same but apparently it only works with Windows Firewall, (at least I don't know if it works with any other firewall).


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> One other thing...since Win10 my battery life is at least only 1/3 what it use to be.
> Numerous times when the screen is closed...I will see the laptop come to life with HD activity.
> I am confident I have no virus/spyware...well..other than the OS itself I mean.


On rare occasions I have seen my sleeping computer wake up on it's own, I can find no virus/spyware either so it might be a peripheral waking it up.  Check your settings for what is allowed to wake it up, in my case it was the wifi so if there was an update notification it would wake up.  I also checked my modem traffic just in case someone was trying to hack into my wifi.


----------



## sarahgop

Uncensored2008 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sucks.
> 
> It' the Windows 10 Anniversary update.
> 
> The easiest way to fix it is to hit F8 as soon as you see any text, and select repair. Roll back to the last known good configuration. This will get your machine running, but it will not get the update loaded. I have several machines that it simply will not load on. I've had my techs spend hours on the phone with Microsoft, and we still don't have a solution.
Click to expand...



thanks. when i hit  F-8 i should  then hit repair or  is last  known good  configuration the same as repair? once  i do that the reboot  problem will be resolved?


----------



## Ringel05

sarahgop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This  morning when i turned  on the  comp it would  just  keep shutting  off and rebooting. I called a  computer repair  place and they told  me windows put  out a  new update, i think he  called  it  panamerican, and the  new  update  is causing alot  of  computers to do this. I hit  f-11 right after turning  it  on after calling the man and went to system restore and  went  back to august and wiped out all the  sept  updates. I then disabled windows from automatically  updating. When system restore was done the  comp restarted and everything was fine, but when i got  home from work and turned  it  on it  did the same thing. This time  i hit  f-8 and went to safe  mode and selected "start  up from last  known good  configuration" and again its  working  fine. Will that  solve the  problem? If not what else can i do?
> Thanks  for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that sucks.
> 
> It' the Windows 10 Anniversary update.
> 
> The easiest way to fix it is to hit F8 as soon as you see any text, and select repair. Roll back to the last known good configuration. This will get your machine running, but it will not get the update loaded. I have several machines that it simply will not load on. I've had my techs spend hours on the phone with Microsoft, and we still don't have a solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. when i hit  F-8 i should  then hit repair or  is last  known good  configuration the same as repair? once  i do that the reboot  problem will be resolved?
Click to expand...

The last known configuration should be the one just before the Anniversary update (which is what caused the problem in the first place).  Here's the problem for later on, don't know if you can stop it from updating again and possibly having the same problem plus doing a repair may or may not do a complete repair and supposedly you only have ten days from the day you upgraded. 
There have been multiple horror stories from the Anniversary update, thankfully I've experienced none of them (newer computers).  Some have claimed that doing a fresh install fixes all the issues.
As for blocking the Anniversary update I just discovered this;


> If you’re on a Wi-Fi connection, you can use the metered connection trick to keep the Anniversary Update off your machine. If you have Windows 10 Pro, you can bypass the forced update to Win10 Anniversary Update by clicking Start > Settings > Update & recovery > Advanced Options and check the box marked Defer upgrades.



The case against Windows 10 Anniversary Update grows


----------



## sarahgop

thanks. what do yo mean about  10 days? I did see where  i can opt do block windows  updates from automatically updating in my settings. also, how  do i uninstall a  windows  update?


----------



## sarahgop

So far so good. I did the  start up from last  known good  configuration and  it  loaded fine without  rebooting. I then shut  down the  comp and started  it  up again and  it  loaded  up again without  rebooting. I also went and selected "check for  updates but  let  me  choose whether to install them" in my settings.


----------



## Ringel05

sarahgop said:


> thanks. what do yo mean about  10 days? I did see where  i can opt do block windows  updates from automatically updating in my settings. also, how  do i uninstall a  windows  update?


Microsucks took a new route with Win 10, updates CANNOT be blocked they can only be delayed for installation.  
The only way to trick it is to go into Settings and set your connection as a metered connection.  For driver updates it would be the setting that asks if you want all other updates the same as standard updates, make sure that box is not checked.
The 10 day time frame is to allow you to roll back the update, at least that's what I think they mean.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different than Apple has been doing for a decade, or Google, or Bing, or Yahoo.
> 
> Everyone tracks your browsing habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close...M$ datamines what you do OFFLINE as well as online.
> It is wone thing for a company to data mine your online activity...it is something VERY-VERY-VERY-VERY different to mine your activity and copy your files off the computer itself.
> 
> Case in point...I make beer. Have for years...I made some purchases from my PC to Northern Brewer, as well as I am a member of Homebrewtalk.com... I bought a new boiler pot. THAT NIGHT...I looked opened face book on my KINDLE...and the first ad was a competitive boiler pot.... talk about a "whatdafu..." moment.
Click to expand...


DisableWinTracking - Disable Windows 10 Tracking Download


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is...and many of it's "evils" are hidden.
> Cortana is a data mining machine. Literally turning everything you do on your computer into sellable data to target advertisers. Right on the agreement you have to click yes to states M$ can and will download and use everything you do including photos and content of email.
> I have disabled through back door methods TWICE to shut Cortana off...but every time the damn thing updates - M$ turns Cortona back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No different than Apple has been doing for a decade, or Google, or Bing, or Yahoo.
> 
> Everyone tracks your browsing habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close...M$ datamines what you do OFFLINE as well as online.
> It is wone thing for a company to data mine your online activity...it is something VERY-VERY-VERY-VERY different to mine your activity and copy your files off the computer itself.
> 
> Case in point...I make beer. Have for years...I made some purchases from my PC to Northern Brewer, as well as I am a member of Homebrewtalk.com... I bought a new boiler pot. THAT NIGHT...I looked opened face book on my KINDLE...and the first ad was a competitive boiler pot.... talk about a "whatdafu..." moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DisableWinTracking - Disable Windows 10 Tracking Download
Click to expand...


Already have done that...of course as soon as one of the updates run - everything comes right back, and you have to do it again. 
Mi$ is turning everyone's computer into an information gathering machine to whoever will pay them for whta they get from you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> [
> 
> Already have done that...of course as soon as one of the updates run - everything comes right back, and you have to do it again.
> Mi$ is turning everyone's computer into an information gathering machine to whoever will pay them for whta they get from you.



Updates do not turn all of the phone home protocols back on.

Everyone tracks you, get used to it.


----------



## sarahgop

I  have windows  vista.


----------



## Ringel05

sarahgop said:


> I  have windows  vista.


Did you roll back to Vista?  Thought you had Win 10 and were upgrading to 10 Anniversary and had some problems.........


----------

